# Growing Up In The 50's



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2018)

My goodness in colour too... 

We had cine film back then, (the few people who had it, my family and uncles)...but it was always shot in Black and white!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> My goodness in colour too...
> 
> We had cine film back then, (the few people who had it, my family and uncles)...but it was always shot in Black and white!!



Yes, HD. I thought this was kind of rare.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow that was the best RR  Brings back memories sooo vivid still in my mind's eye.....hopscotch and jump rope we played all the time!
I'll let others post some nostalgic ooh and aah moments from the 50's


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Wow that was the best RR  Brings back memories sooo vivid still in my mind's eye.....hopscotch and jump rope we played all the time!
> I'll let others post some nostalgic ooh and aah moments from the 50's




we played hopscotch and jump rope all the time too... but  in the 60's.  I was a toddler in the late 50's so I don't remember much of it ...but I remember seeing cine film of my family particularly those who lived in Canada , and they were all so much more modern than us in those days... but it was always in B&W.... 

It's a completely different world now to those days... some good but so much bad!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 8, 2018)

The "hokey-pokey!!!"


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2018)

I missed the ‘50’s by a year. 
It’s like” down memory lane.”


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 8, 2018)

And those frilly dresses were worn by the girls all the time.....notice those capri pants made a big comeback but tighter now....


----------



## rgp (Aug 8, 2018)

Hop-scotch & jump rope....while girl play...either are something seldom [if ever] seen today. I noticed no 'muffin-tops' on those teen girls dancing as well.

Yes I'm way overweight , but I'm old now. But today I see way too many kids that are grossly overweight in just their teen years. Can't imagine what awaits them in 20 or so years.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 8, 2018)

Loved it RadishRose. Brought back a lot of happy memories. I think we called those pants pedal pushers.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 8, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Loved it RadishRose. Brought back a lot of happy memories. I think we called those pants pedal pushers.


Yep! They were pedal pushers.  Brings back a lot of memories!!


----------



## Knight (Aug 8, 2018)

Kids playing together, kids actually walking alone or riding a bike without parents needing to watch them, yes those were the good times we tend to forget. Lots of good memories during my teen years. In 1957 owing a 1954 ford fairlane convertible one of my better memories.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 9, 2018)

Anybody remember playing jacks way back them?  It was one of my favorite rainy afternoon things.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 9, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Anybody remember playing jacks way back them?  It was one of my favorite rainy afternoon things.


We played jacks all the time!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Anybody remember playing jacks way back them?  It was one of my favorite rainy afternoon things.




oh yes but it was the boys that played it around our way....we called it Jacks or 5 stones... because they'd play with little pieces of gravel if they had no real jacks


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2018)

good memories, good times

I remember watching gurls play hopscotch, and jacks
they told me I was 'too little' to join in

but I had my dog

....and a patched up garden hose



giddy up


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2018)

I played Jacks with my Grandma. She loved the game and was a good player. Remember Giant Step, Red light stop, and Motor boat? Giant step was a really dumb game but we played it a lot. I'm not sure how the others were played. Then there was rattlesnake which I hated to play because I never could remember how to spell rattlesnake.


----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Loved it RadishRose. Brought back a lot of happy memories. I think we called those pants pedal pushers.



Around our neck of the woods, they were called "cabin boys", I guess after the old sailor's uniforms?



hollydolly said:


> oh yes but it was the boys that played it around our way....we called it Jacks or 5 stones... because they'd play with little pieces of gravel if they had no real jacks
> View attachment 54823



I loved to play jacks but had to do it at school.  They were banned at my house after my father stepped on one in the middle of the night.



Pappy said:


> View attachment 54838



One of my younger sisters was chosen at five to be on a local station week-day show that was similar to Romper Room, called "Kindergarten Kollege".  She was strongly admonished by my mom not to talk about certain subjects.  She did.  Extensively.  For a week.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I played Jacks with my Grandma. She loved the game and was a good player. Remember Giant Step, Red light stop, and Motor boat? Giant step was a really dumb game but we played it a lot. I'm not sure how the others were played. Then there was rattlesnake which I hated to play because I never could remember how to spell rattlesnake.



Yes, Ruth! I had totally forgotten about Rattlesnake and now I can hear it in my brain- "Rat-tle-snake spells rattlesnake". We played the othes too, but I don't recall Motorboat.

Remember Kick the Can?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Loved it RadishRose. Brought back a lot of happy memories. I think we called those pants pedal pushers.


Haha thats it Ruth, pedal pushers, thanks for reminding me.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

terry123 said:


> We played jacks all the time!!


I did too, inside or outside on the cement with friends.....


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Yep! They were pedal pushers.  Brings back a lot of memories!!



I thought they were clam diggers. :shrug:


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 9, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I thought they were clam diggers. :shrug:



That was in the '60s.   Now they are "crop pants."


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I thought they were clam diggers. :shrug:



Whoa they were called that too K...amazing how you all remember these names for clothes


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2018)

Remember the Hula Hoops?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh yes!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh yes!



That was so much fun with my cousins, esp. when our Moms would try and master it esp at the family picnics....   :watermelon:  :highly_amused:


----------



## dkay (Aug 11, 2018)

I lived on my roller skates that looked a lot like these. I flew like the wind and acquired many skinned knees and elbows. No mandatory knee pads or helmets and I survived.
.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 12, 2018)

I loved the Hula Hoops,took me awhile to get into the groove,also throwing the Frisbee straight,usually it would veer to left or right.
I  remember watching'Howdy Doody' with Buffalo Bob Smith,who was from my hometown,Buffalo,NY  Sue


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2018)

1957. Me, off base in our first apartment. Day off in Paso Robles, CA


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2018)

Well, lookit you, handsome!


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 12, 2018)

*Pill-Box 'Dens'*

All around the UK coast, many of these WW2 Coastal Defences Pill-Boxes remained throughout the 1950s and became play areas for hordes of kids and courting couples.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 12, 2018)

dkay said:


> I lived on my roller skates that looked a lot like these. I flew like the wind and acquired many skinned knees and elbows. No mandatory knee pads or helmets and I survived.
> .View attachment 54933



Mine looked exactly the same dkay.....my prized possession back then....got em' one Xmas....brings back memories like it was yesterday....I took them everywhere with me to skate the sidewalks at the relative's houses too  Thanks for the pic xo


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 16, 2018)

I was born in the mid-thirties so I got to enjoy the 40's and 50's!  It was a different America then...


----------



## lindyb (Aug 17, 2018)

I was born in 1950....so many happy memories of growing up and playing with friends outside and on the moors in Devon.  I wish it could be like that for kids now!  I remember playing with hula hoops, tops, knuckles,  pogo sticks, and so many simple things!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## DaveA (Aug 17, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I was born in the mid-thirties so I got to enjoy the 40's and 50's!  It was a different America then...



Same here, Jim - - 1933 for me.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 17, 2018)

lindyb said:


> I was born in 1950....so many happy memories of growing up and playing with friends outside and on the moors in Devon.  I wish it could be like that for kids now!  I remember playing with hula hoops, tops, knuckles,  pogo sticks, and so many simple things!





I was born in western Texas in 1952.   When I was a young child,  I made mud pies with my little toy pots and pans [the hot desert sun dried up the mud quickly.]  I remember my mom giving me wonderful birthday parties in the back yard with homemade cake and ice cream and lots of my friends and neighborhood children. I loved my yellow hula hoop. I loved hunting for horned toads in the nearby vacant field [Texas horned toads are actually lizards that look like little dinosaurs and are now a protected species.]  I also made  homemade ant farms with red ants. [Red ants were the horned toads'  favorite food.]


*Texas horned toads are harmless and soooo cute !!*








See more photos/info at links

http://www.wildhorizons.com/photos/index.php?module=media&pId=102&id=5722

http://naturephotographyblog.square...reat-horny-toads-the-texas-horned-lizard.html

http://jonathanneff.com/what-happened-to-the-horny-toads/

.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 17, 2018)

Drive in restaurants like A & W and the servers on roller skates and you had a tray on the window and ate in the car.


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 55254



One thing that catches my eye in that drawing/photo...the Yogurt ! I don't remember Yogurt even being mentioned in the 50's ??


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't either. Apparantly the artist is taking advantage of artistic license; or came from Hollywood.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 17, 2018)

*I was born in 1954, so while I am a child of the 50's I do not really remember them, of course.  Seems they were fun.*


----------



## Falcon (Aug 17, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 55293



 Pappy,  Too cheap to buy TWO  sodas ?       :lol1:


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I don't either. Apparantly the artist is taking advantage of artistic license; or came from Hollywood.




 That blue area to the right on the wall , I remember that being tin , on ceilings . In the beginning those tin pieces were all hand hammered. Then later on , of course they were 'manufactured' Now?..hardly ever seen.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Pappy,  Too cheap to buy TWO  sodas ?       :lol1:



Sure am Falcon, only now we split beers.  :yes:


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2018)

"Playing For Change" appeared on the video selection at the end of this film subject. I urge everyone to google it as it is very touching to the human spirit.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2018)

I was born on Jan. 19,1948 and I still have the original bill from the hospital:
4 days @ $7.50 =$30.00
Anesthetic = $5.00
Medicines = $1.80
Lab Fee = $2.00
Telephone = 0.15
Dressings = $2.50
Maternity Room = $10.00
Care of Baby =$8.00
Bracelet = $1.50
Total = $60.95


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2018)

My goodness, it's almost unbelievable.


----------



## jujube (Aug 24, 2018)

I was born in 1947 and the bill for me was only $48.  My father was in college and my mom got her maternity care through a free clinic run by the maternity hospital where I was born.  

My husband was born in 1945 in the parking lot of the hospital.  Apparently they just ran them inside, kept them overnight and sent them home.  I do have his hospital bill and it was about $20.

But I can beat that.  My daughter was born in a military hospital and the bill came to $12.75 for eight days in the hospital, one night in a hotel and a Medevac flight.  I never did find out what the $12.75 was for but I didn't quibble about it.


----------



## Nutmegger (Aug 31, 2018)

Does anyone remember going to the State theater in Hartford, CT to see the great rock and roll performances?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Nutmegger said:


> Does anyone remember going to the State theater in Hartford, CT to see the great rock and roll performances?



I never did. Went to other places, but somehow never in Hartford.  Do you remember the New Haven Arena?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I was born in the mid-thirties so I got to enjoy the 40's and 50's!  It was a different America then...



Jim my mother was born in the mid 30's too.. she died in '73, and I often think, if she were to return today, she'd believe she had woken up on a completely different planet!!


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2018)

Isn't that the truth Holly, yes a different planet now. Sad. But there is still a lot of beauty and goodness to be found if you shut off the TV, movies, and news media. 

We just have to look a little harder and be mindful of what we feed our minds. 

The apostle Paul said, “Finally, brothers and sisters, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable...if anything is excellent or praiseworthy, think on these things and the God of peace will be with you...Philippians 4:8


----------



## KingsX (Aug 31, 2018)

Lara said:


> Isn't that the truth Holly, yes a different planet now. Sad. But there is still a lot of beauty and goodness to be found if you shut off the TV, movies, and news media.
> 
> We just have to look a little harder and be mindful of what we feed our minds.
> 
> The apostle Paul said, “Finally, brothers and sisters, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable...if anything is excellent or praiseworthy, think on these things and the God of peace will be with you...Philippians 4:8





So True !


There is a famous little book published in 1903 about the power of thought entitled,  "As a Man Thinketh"  

http://james-allen.in1woord.nl/?text=as-a-man-thinketh


_*Mind is the Master power that moulds and makes,
And Man is Mind, and evermore he takes
The tool of Thought, and, shaping what he wills,
Brings forth a thousand joys, a thousand ills:—
He thinks in secret, and it comes to pass:
Environment is but his looking-glass.*_

*

*Act is the blossom of thought, and joy and suffering are its fruits;
 thus does a man garner in the sweet and bitter fruitage of his own husbandry.*

*

*MAN’S mind may be likened to a garden, which may be intelligently cultivated or allowed to run wild; but whether cultivated or neglected, it must, and will, bring forth. If no useful seeds are put into it, then an abundance of useless weed-seeds will fall therein, and will continue to produce their kind.

Just as a gardener cultivates his plot, keeping it free from weeds, and growing the flowers and fruits which he requires, so may a man tend the garden of his mind, weeding out all the wrong, useless, and impure thoughts, and cultivating toward perfection the flowers and fruits of right, useful, and pure thoughts. By pursuing this process, a man sooner or later discovers that he is the master-gardener of his soul, the director of his life. He also reveals, within himself, the laws of thought, and understands, with ever-increasing accuracy, how the thought-forces and mind elements operate in the shaping of his character, circumstances, and destiny. *

.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2018)

Treating others with love and compassion was a worthwhile endeavour then, just as it is now. On occasion, it seems as if no good deed goes unpunished, but I will not surrender my humanity for anything.


----------



## Nutmegger (Aug 31, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I never did. Went to other places, but somehow never in Hartford.  Do you remember the New Haven Arena?



Nope, too far to drive my father's care when I was l6.nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Nutmegger said:


> Nope, too far to drive my father's care when I was l6.nthego:



I get it!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 31, 2018)

“How's the new car?” From February 21, 1959. "


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2018)

I remember Breakstone yogurt from the 50s or early 60s!  I was only a little kid then, but my older sister started eating yogurt around that time.  I thought it was quite an exotic food.  

My grandkids ride bikes, play hopscotch, jump rope, and play board games, as did my children.  If parents refuse to let small children have unfettered access to TV, cell phones or video games, and introduce them to outside games, the kids will gladly play them.    

For the record, most doctors and nutritionists blame childhood and adult obesity to a much larger degree on the high fat, highly processed food kids people eat today than on levels of physical activity.  When meat centered meals are introduced to a culture their obesity, diabetes, and cardio vascular disease rates soar.


----------



## Nutmegger (Sep 1, 2018)

Should have been "car" . . . . (fingers not as nimble anymore.)


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2018)

‘Here I come to save the day’


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2018)

The 50s and A and P stores. Always shopped there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2018)

59 Chevy and matching boat.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2018)

The DA for me. Had lots of hair back then. Leather jacket, shirt collar turned up and taps on my white bucks. What a fun time that was. :love_heart:


----------



## Nutmegger (Sep 18, 2018)

I always wore my collars up and I had taps on my loafers (I'm a girl.)  How about those pegged pants and Hollywood mufflers?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


>



My crushes had Jelly Roll, Flat Top Boogie or The Flop .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2018)

Me and my mom at my wedding 1963.
.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2018)

1956 at my church. Only had a few days and had to get back to Aberdeen, MD.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 18, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 56781



Me, too, Ken.  My childhood was just like that.  Even played ball in the street, which would probably get the authorities called today.  Walked to school without an adult, too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 19, 2018)

There's an FB page called 1950s America. I bet y'all would like it. A lot! Just go to the search box on FB and type it in, then join.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2018)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There's an FB page called 1950s America. I bet y'all would like it. A lot! Just go to the search box on FB and type it in, then join.



Love it. I have posted tons of photos on it. Bet you have seen them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 22, 2018)

I was born in 1950.  Those were the days when catching Chicken Pox or Measles was not an illness but a rite of passage.  Girls used to have Rubella parties to deliberately get the disease (and therefore immunity ) before there was an effective vaccine and especially before child-bearing age.

Polio vaccine was introduced in the late 50's and was given by injection (a 'jag' as it was known).  I took a very bad reaction to it and was laid up for two weeks. This of course was my fault for being a trouble maker - nothing to do with the vaccine or the 'jag'.  

But, it wasn't all bad  some of it was terrible .  Looking back, I'm glad the 50's are long gone.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 22, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Me, too, Ken.  My childhood was just like that.  Even played ball in the street, which would probably get the authorities called today.  Walked to school without an adult, too.


  Exactly like mine!!


----------



## Nutmegger (Oct 3, 2018)

I'd take the '50's any day . . innocent and naïve as it was.   
Look at what's going on out there today!  The "music"?  Its anything but!


----------

